# GSG Offers DigiCat ThermoFlex Sport For Polyester Mesh Team Uniforms



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

GSG Offers DigiCat ThermoFlex Sport For Polyester Mesh Team Uniforms

Polyester mesh jersey is one of the more difficult team uniform fabrics to decorate, but GSG offers a unique plotter cut material specifically designed for this material. DigiCat ThermoFlex Sport is a durable, thick film that bridges the gaps in open-mesh athletic jerseys.

Heat can cause dye migration in polyester fabrics, but DigiCat is applied at relatively low (300° F - 320° F) temperatures and has a short dwell time (8-10 seconds), which minimizes dye migration. 

It weeds easily and has a pressure-sensitive carrier sheet that allows for repositioning. It comes in 15 popular athletic and fashion colors. It works well on cotton, polyester, mesh, and cotton/poly blended fabrics. It does not work on dazzle cloth, nylon, or shiny polyester. 

Graphic Solutions Group offers equipment and supplies for the decorated apparel, signs and graphics, and electrical sign industries. For more information, contact the company at (800) 366-1776; e-mail: [email protected]; or visit the website at Graphic Solutions Group.


----------

